# Dovetail box



## agnoeo (Feb 25, 2021)

While I'm inquiring about whether this is actually mahogany, I might as well post a photo of the finished box. Just hand tools, bunch of time, hide glue and shellac. Even ripped the 2" treads with a frame saw, since I have no bandsaw.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2021)

It's beautiful, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2021)

Sure looks like Mahogany or Sapele. Well crafted and nice finish. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 25, 2021)

Very nice David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 25, 2021)

Really nice work, David. Always impressed by people who can make tight joints like that with only hand tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2021)

Beautiful! great job with the hand tools...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

